# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Αρσενικό Zebra Finch - Βοήθεια με τα πόδια του

## Nightrain

Καλημέρα σε όλους μετά απο καιρό.. Έχουμε ένα ζεμπράκι αρσενικό περίπου 2 χρονών που στα πέλματα έχει βγάλει κάτι σαν μύκητα (?) δε ξέρω. 

Στα δικά μου όταν είχα, κάτι παρόμοιο δεν είχα δεί, οπότε θα ήθελα μια γνώμη και απο εδώ. Να πω οτι το καθαρίσαμε όσο μπορούσαμε και με Betadine.

Δε φαίνεται να τον ενοχλεί ιδιαίτερα, κινείται στο κλουβί του όπως και πρίν. Παραθέτω και φώτο. Ευχαριστώ για τις όποιες απαντήσεις.

----------


## jk21

δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν ειναι ποδοδερματιτιδα ή ακαρεα ή μαλλον και τα δυο 

πολυ κακη η κατασταση του και δεν εγινε ξαφνικα .Δεν το ειχες δει τοσο καιρο; 

Ξεκινα με celestoderm πρωι απογευμα καθε μερα (δερματικη αλοιφη απο φαρμακειο ) και βλεπουμε με την εξελιξη του 

Αν το πουλι δειχνει φουσκωμενο ,παρα χαπια διασπειρωμενα amoxil αντιβιωση  απο φαρμακειο και θα σου στειλω δοσολογια με πμ ,αν τελικα παρεις

----------


## Nightrain

Δεν είναι είναι δικό μου το πουλάκι. Της κοπέλας μου είναι και το 'δε πρόσφατα, δε το 'χε προσέξει. Όταν είχα ζεμπράκια δεν είχα και κάτι παρόμιο να βοηθούσα.

Θα ξεκινήσουμε τότε με Celestoderm και βλέπουμε.. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Nightrain

2 μέρες μετά η κατάσταση αρκετά καλύτερη, στο ένα του πόδι έφυγε το κομμάτι μόνο του. Θα συνεχίσουμε τη κρέμα και τις επόμενες μέρες.. 

Ευχαριστώ ξανά.

----------


## jk21

Μαλλον ηταν ανεμιγμενη στερεοποιημενη κουτσουλια με νεκρα κυτταρα του πελματος 

Συνεχιζεις .Πριν κανεις την επομενη χρηση ,καθαρισε τριβοντας με χλιαρο νερο (γυρω στους 40 ) στο οποιο εχεις διαλυσει 1 σταγονα υγρο για τα πιατα

----------


## Nightrain

Μια τελευταία φώτο πρίν απο λίγο.. Όλα πάνε πλέον μια χαρά..

----------


## jk21

εκει που ειναι ανοιχτο ρωζ ,ειναι καινουργιος ιστος

----------


## Nightrain

Να τη συνεχίσω κανονικά τη κρέμα ε?

----------


## jk21

6 μερες σιγουρα .Τοτε αναλογως ειτε σταματας ειτε το πολυ 2 ημερες επιπλεον

----------


## Nightrain

Τέλεια..! Να 'σαι καλά Δημήτρη. Θα επιστρέψω με νεότερα.

----------


## blackmailer

μήπως θα πρέπει μετά τις 6 μέρες να την κόψει σταδιακά; αν θυμάμαι καλά η celestoderm έχει κορτιζόνη και θέλει ομαλή διακοπή. δλδ εάν πάει 2 μέρες ακόμα απο τις 6 ας βάζει μια φορά την ημέρα αντί για δύο...

----------


## jk21

> 6 μερες σιγουρα .Τοτε αναλογως ειτε σταματας ειτε το πολυ 2 ημερες επιπλεον



στο αναλογως εννοουσα οτι θα μας ενημερωσει προφανως με νεες φωτο και αν δουμε οτι χρειαζεται επιπλεον ,κατι τετοιο θα του λεγα ή συνεχιση κανονικα και σταματημα σταδιακα πχ 9η ή 10η μερα αν ξεκαθαρα συνεχιζει η βελτιωση (αρα δεν δινεται χωρις λογο ) αλλα ηθελε λιγο ακομα 

Οπως και να εχει ,η τοπικη κορτιζονουχα αγωγη ,σιγουρα δεν εχει την επιδραση μιας γενικης με φαρμακο που παει παντου στο αιμα μεσω του κεντρικου συστηματος

----------


## Nightrain

Καλημέρα. Η φωτογραφία χθεσινή.

----------


## jk21

Συνεχιζεις αλλες 3 ημερες απο μια φορα ομως επαλειψη την ημερα και σταδιακα και λιγοτερη ποσοτητα 

Μια χαρα παει .Μετα σταματας σιγουρα ,μας το δειχνεις φωτο και το ελεγχουμε ξανα μια βδομαδα μετα το τελος της αγωγης

----------


## Nightrain

Όντως είναι πολύ καλύτερα.. Ευχαριστώ ξανά Δημήτρη..! Θα επανέλθω..

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ καλή δουλειά και πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα παρατηρώ ...
Μπράβο σε όλους σας !!!
Νίκο το μικρό σε τί κλουβάκι ζεί ? Τί διατροφή ακολουθεί ?
Τα έχεις αναφέρει αυτά κάπου ? 
Θεωρώ πως κάποια πράγματα πρέπει να τα προσέξεις και να σταθείς τώρα περισσότερο ... δες τα παρακάτω άρθρα μιας και το μικρό σου θα χρειάζεται πλέον ένα καλύτερο περιβάλλον διαβίωσης και μια πλούσια διατροφή !!!
*Διαμονή-καθαριότητα*
*Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή?**Καθαρισμός του κλουβιού**Διαστάσεις κλουβιών**Περί πατήθρων**Διατροφή
**Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι**Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς**Κόκκαλο σουπιάς!**Διατροφή των Παραδείσιων Πουλιών**Διατροφικές ανάγκες των παραδείσιων πτηνών**Μίγματα Σπόρων για Εξωτικά - Παραδείσια**Αυγοτροφή για παραδείσια*Ζητώ συγνώμη αν είμαι off topic , δεν μπορώ να το διακρίνω !!!  :Ashamed0005:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μάριε ο Νίκος έχει πει ότι το πουλάκι δεν είναι δικό του!  :winky:

----------


## Nightrain

Καλησπέρες και πάλι. Ναι, όπως είπα και στην αρχή το πουλάκι δεν είναι δικό μου.

Παρόλα αυτά επειδή το βλέπω σχεδόν καθημερινά, δε του λείπει τίποτα.. Για 2 ζεμπράκια το κλουβί το λες και μεγάλο..

Διατροφικά, αυγοτροφή αλλά και λαχανικά σε καθημερινή βάση. Υποπτεύομαι πως αυτό έγινε απο το πάτο του κλοβιού μιας και έχει αφαιρεθεί η σχάρα και μένει μόνο χαρτί.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Μάριε ο Νίκος έχει πει ότι το πουλάκι δεν είναι δικό του!


Το έχω διαβάσει απλά επειδή έχει από όσο κατάλαβα συχνή επαφή με το ζεμπράκι , αναφερόμουν σε εκείνον σαν να είναι δικό του !!! :Party0035:  :: 





> Καλησπέρες και πάλι. Ναι, όπως είπα και στην αρχή το πουλάκι δεν είναι δικό μου.
> 
> Παρόλα αυτά επειδή το βλέπω σχεδόν καθημερινά, δε του λείπει τίποτα.. Για 2 ζεμπράκια το κλουβί το λες και μεγάλο..
> 
> Διατροφικά, αυγοτροφή αλλά και λαχανικά σε καθημερινή βάση. Υποπτεύομαι πως αυτό έγινε απο το πάτο του κλοβιού μιας και έχει αφαιρεθεί η σχάρα και μένει μόνο χαρτί.


όντως Νίκο μάλλον και αυτό ευθύνεται οπότε αν γίνεται να ξαναμπεί η σχάρα !!!
Καλή συνέχεια και καλή ανάρρωση !

----------


## Nightrain

> όντως Νίκο μάλλον και αυτό ευθύνεται οπότε αν γίνεται να ξαναμπεί η σχάρα !!!
> Καλή συνέχεια και καλή ανάρρωση !


Λογικά ναι.. Εκεί καταλήγουμε.. 

Να 'σαι καλά Μάριε.. Σ'ευχαριστώ  :Happy:

----------


## Nightrain

Kαλημέρα σε όλους. Τελευταίες φώτο..

----------


## jk21

Τωρα αγοραζεις novaquazol Α  απο φαρμακειο  http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/drugs/novaquasol-a 

και βαζεις μια φορα την ημερα κατω απο την πατουσα ,μικρη ποσοτητα για μια εβδομαδα .Θα βοηθησει για την αναδομηση του ιστου

Απλα ελεγχεις αν εκεινο το τριγωνακι το πιο σκουρο που κανει στο δεξι πελμα οπως βλεπουμε στη φωτο ,παει να μεγαλωσει 

αν μεγαλωσει ,τοτε θα χρειαστει να ξανακανεις αγωγη με την αντιβιοτικη αλοιφη που εδωσες μεχρι τωρα

----------


## Nightrain

Καλημέρα. Τις 2 τελευταίες μέρες απ' οτι μου 'παν, το πουλάκι είναι τη περισσότερη ώρα φουσκομένο και τρώει συνέχεια. Να ανησυχώ?

Θα βάλω και φωτο απο καρίνα πιο μετά.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nightrain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nightrain

Καμιά ιδέα κανείς?

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι ειναι σιγουρα αρρωστο 

βαλε φωτο πιο χαμηλα .βγαζεις μονο το θωρακα .μεχρι χαμηλα εκει που κουτσουλα 

εχουν καποια φαρμακα; για να εχει το μυαλο στην τροφη ,υποπτευομαι κοκκιδια

----------


## Nightrain

Αυτές είναι ο,τι καλύτερο μπόρεσα να βγάλω..

----------


## jk21

στην τελευταια φαινεται το πρησμενο εντερο

θελω να βρεις αμεσα καποιο απο τα φαρμακα 

cosumix απο κτηνιατρικα
esb3 απο κτηνιατρικα 
baycox απο κτηνιατρικα (αλλα τοτε θα παρεις και καποια αντιβιωση εκτος απο αντικοκκιδιακο )


και αν δεν προλαβαινεις σε κτηνιατρικα

ψαξε για cotrim σιροπι (μονο σιροπι ) σε φαρμακεια


και μια συρριγκα του 1 ml για να δωσεις το φαρμακο

Αμεσα !!!!

----------


## Nightrain

Δημήτρη ευχαριστώ! Την Cotrim τι δοσολογία? Γενικότερα τι δοσολογίες..

1ml κάθε πότε?

----------


## jk21

οχι .για το cotrim αν το παρεις ,θα σου στειλω πμ 

θα ειμαι on line σχεδον συνεχως 

αν παρεις καποιο αλλο θα τα πουμε επισης 

το esb3 ειναι στα 2γρ στο λιτρο

το baycox 2.5 ml στο λιτρο

το cosumix θα τα πουμε με πμ 


σε ανθρωπινα φαρμακα (cotrim ) ασχετα αν κανουν και για πουλια και σε κτηνιατρικα σε οχι συστινωμενη χρηση στο σκευασμα (εκεινη για το cosumix ειναι μονο για μικροβια πανω στο σκευασμα και οχι για κοκκιδια ) τις στελνω με πμ


1 ml ειναι η συρριγκα ,οχι η δοσολογια !!!!

----------

